# Here is little Dottie



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have i grown yet ???










Been sitting in the sun so my eyes are watering


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!! Awww I want to scoop her up for a cuddle.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Perfect little angel


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

she is soooo cute!!! i want another pup sooooo badly!!! mine have grown up so quick!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a beautiful darling baby she is


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is just the sweetest little angel, love her!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She couldn't be any cuter and she is sooooooooooooo tiny!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

oh my gosh she is microscopic!!! I have that toy she is sitting on and it's very small, can't believe she can sit on it and still have room


----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

wow! amazing! makes me want one! do you think i can convince my husband to let me get another one when number 1 hasnt been picked up yet? xxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she is precious!!! i love her coloring


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love her pretty little face. Shes so sweet x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

such a tiny cutie.......


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> oh my gosh she is microscopic!!! I have that toy she is sitting on and it's very small, can't believe she can sit on it and still have room


I know she's smaller than the Guinea pigs in the pet shop


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Chiccos_Mummy said:


> wow! amazing! makes me want one! do you think i can convince my husband to let me get another one when number 1 hasnt been picked up yet? xxx


well hubby didn't want another one as he thought it would upset the balance and Lily would be jealous,i did little hints,put it in his mind worked very slowly then he said what do you want for your birthday,You can guess the rest :hello1: men have to think it's their idea in the end


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

michele said:


> well hubby didn't want another one as he thought it would upset the balance and Lily would be jealous,i did little hints,put it in his mind worked very slowly then he said what do you want for your birthday,You can guess the rest :hello1: men have to think it's their idea in the end


good idea!!.......Birthday...Valentine...Christmas....Anniversary......


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is too cute! She is so small.... How old is she and much does she weigh?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's just 1 lb and she's 3 months 3 weeks on sunday


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutey pie!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Stop it! She's tooooo adorable and precious! Love her! Want her!
To answer your question, if she's grown, I don't see it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The sweetest wee munchkin ever!
I want to smother her in kisses!! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Stop it! She's tooooo adorable and precious! Love her! Want her!
> To answer your question, if she's grown, I don't see it.


No i don't but my daughter who hadn't seen her for a week said a tiny bit


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> The sweetest wee munchkin ever!
> I want to smother her in kisses!! x


Wish i could do that to Darla,sorry love all your babies but as you know have a soft spot for D


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

She really is a precious tiny dot!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

awww she is adorable


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww she is soooooo adorable! Makes me want another one, but that's out of the question. *sigh*


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

So Cute!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She STILL looks so ITTY BITTY! Omg she is a doll! I just love her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

michele said:


> Wish i could do that to Darla,sorry love all your babies but as you know have a soft spot for D


Awww no worries Michele.
Darla would lap up all your kisses, she is such a wee sook. haha!!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Now that is what you call a little cutie and soooo tiny xx


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I think you should pass her along to all of us to play with and cuddle with.LOL You will get her back really ,wink wink. She is very cute. You should be so proud to show her off.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dottie!!! Roxy wishes she could play with you! You are just too cute!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She is such an adorable little puppy! No Dottie, I dont think you have grown!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dottie is just so cute, she's such a sweetie.

Pixel was smaller than guineas too when she came here - I run a guinea rescue and have used the pigs as my point of reference for how she's grown. SO cute!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

bkbunny said:


> Well I think you should pass her along to all of us to play with and cuddle with.LOL You will get her back really ,wink wink. She is very cute. You should be so proud to show her off.


She loves to play,i'm sending her over


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> Dottie!!! Roxy wishes she could play with you! You are just too cute!!!


Wouldn't they make a lovely couple ?


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is so precious!


----------

